# Single-Process?



## DasNumi (Mar 20, 2006)

Alright, I feel really silly for asking this but... when they say "Single Process" does this include bleach and toner or is it just putting in color? I'm so used to doing this on my own that I have no clue how the Salons break it down.

I ask because I want to go Blonde, and well... I'd rather not do that on my own. I've got hair a bit past mid back too which is a b*tch as I know this will equate to $$$. Some of my current dye has faded to a sort of murky ash brown so I'm hoping that'll help? I... I dunno. I'm praying I won't have to spend more then $75 but I highly doubt it.

Thanks in Advance, lovelies!

Numi


----------



## so_siqqq (Mar 20, 2006)

Single-process coloring is just adding a base color with no highlights or lowlights. Bleaching and toning depends on what you want done on your hair. In your case you will more than likely not to do single-process coloring. They'll probably have to bleach your hair, then dye, highlight, and then tone to get it from black to blonde. It will probably cost more than $100 to get base, highlights, and toner.


----------



## rocknroll nurse (Mar 22, 2006)

depending on the salon you will be going to, you're looking at spending around $150-$300+ (keep in mind the longer the hair, the more expensive it will be). you may also have to be bleached twice before toning...it all depends on how well your hair lifts and how light you want it. 

as a hair stylist that has bleached her hair to hell and back, i would not advise taking this on yourself! it's well worth the money if you want a nice blonde, but you'll also have to take into consideration the high maintenance of being a blonde (you'll have dark roots within a month).

oh, and single process has nothing to do with what you're wanting...that's just one color or a bleach with no toning. 

good luck!


----------



## sassysaphire (Mar 29, 2006)

Don't do it if they say they have to bleach out the color. that is so old school and will trash your hair. they should use a color remover, hell i'll fed-ex it to you to take in to the salon.


----------



## mae13 (Apr 2, 2006)

How does a color remover differ from bleach?


----------



## sassysaphire (Apr 5, 2006)

well a color remover isn't bleach, thats one way it differs. its gentler on the hair, and removes only artifical pigments. Bleach will lift natural color out. the kind i use on clients is an oxidizing agent. no ammonia, bleach, or peroxide. and you can reapply color the same day. i used it on myself, i went from dark red and black to blonde and brown same day.


----------

